# Electricity and plugs?



## To be or not to be? (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi everyone 

I have read in several places that electricity sockets are the usual UK 3 pin type. 

Is this right and if so, can electric items from the uk be used easily and without any adapters in Dubai? (i.e. can I bring lamps with me?) 

Thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes you can use your UK electrical items without an adapter. The sockets are UK 3 pin.


----------

